# Hard water fishing anyone?



## basshunter25 (Dec 8, 2010)

Is anybody pumped to ice fish like I am? I already restrung my poles, organized then reorganized my tackle, and set the shanty up in the livingroom! I know this is a boat website but I can't be the only snowman on here. Cmon ice!


----------



## BaitCaster (Dec 8, 2010)

I plan on going for the first time in many, many years this season. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I used to ice fish years ago but thinking about trying it again this year....lakes already iced up in Wisconsin....

Outdoorsman.


----------



## 89Suburban (Dec 8, 2010)

I've never tried ice fishing yet, I would like to. I have some equipment, but only have a hand auger.  

Got tip ups and ice rods and and an underwater camera. Maybe this winter I'll give it a shot. Last year I catfished all winter and did pretty good fishing a power plant discharge.


----------



## basshunter25 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah I can't wait. I really only got into it a couple of years ago. Started out with just the essentials, hand auger, pole, and bucket. I have a shanty and a heater now so its that much more enjoyable. Its great to cure that cabin fever that sets in over the winter. Plus its when I really stock my freezer with gills and crappie since during the warm months I rarely pull out the gill pole because chasing the bass is too much fun. I know many of the members on here are from the southern states but it would be great to chat with the northerners about ice fishing. Just like regular fishing sharing tips and techniques is equally as valuable if not more when ice fishing. Maybe Jim will open up a section for us to post in :wink:


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Try here..... my other favorite website...

https://www.lake-link.com/boards/forums/index.cfm?ThreadTypeID=18

Outdoorsman


----------



## bill (Dec 8, 2010)

we are getting ready.hope to start early next week,here in central and northwest ohio.cant wait to get started.everybody be safe and have a great time.


----------



## BaitCaster (Dec 9, 2010)

We're ging with an outfitter, probably on Lake Simcoe. They provide the heated shack, tackle and even drive you out onto the lake in an enclosed Bombardier. Not really hard core. When I was a kid my dad and I used to take our snowmobiles to isolated little lakes and sit out in the cold all day with no shelter!


----------



## DuraCraft (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm a southerner, but if I lived in hard water area, I would be there! It looks like great fun; especially with those fancy huts to keep the cold down a little. I would worry about warming it up too much and melting the ice!

What amazes me is the size of the yellow perch (my Dad called them coontails) y'all catch up there! One of my favorite fish, but I have never caught them the size I see up north.


----------



## perchin (Dec 10, 2010)

basshunter25 said:


> Is anybody pumped to ice fish like I am? I already restrung my poles, organized then reorganized my tackle, and set the shanty up in the livingroom! I know this is a boat website but I can't be the only snowman on here. Cmon ice!



heck yeeeeaahh....

I'm getting the itch.... and it must be scratched. :mrgreen: 

I'm getting antsy to try out the new Hummingbird!!!


----------



## basshunter25 (Dec 10, 2010)

What model did you get perchin? Most small lakes have 1-3 inches already. I'm hoping to be out by next week!


----------



## basshunter25 (Dec 10, 2010)

DuraCraft said:


> What amazes me is the size of the yellow perch (my Dad called them coontails) y'all catch up there! One of my favorite fish, but I have never caught them the size I see up north.



Yes sir. We have some great perch fishing up here and they are one of my favorite fish to eat!


----------



## perchin (Dec 10, 2010)

basshunter25 said:


> What model did you get perchin? Most small lakes have 1-3 inches already. I'm hoping to be out by next week!



Ice-45... I was going to go with the 55 but, couldn't really justify the defference between the two.


----------



## basshunter25 (Dec 10, 2010)

Very nice! I am looking for something I can use for ice and on my boat. The lowerance 67 looks nice.


----------



## basshunter25 (Dec 15, 2010)

Well I was all ready to fork out 300 for the lowrance x67c from cabelas and just today someone posts a "used twice" x67c for 200 on craigslist! I am going to pick it up tomorrow afternoon. I already checked on trolling motor mount transducers and looks like I can get one for 50 bucks. I can't wait to play with it!


----------



## mtnman (Dec 22, 2010)

You Ice fishermen are crazy. LOL Ill fish till there is ice but ya wont catch me out on the ice. Im a chicken. Good luck though!


----------



## Specknreds (Dec 22, 2010)

First of all I did get a chance a couple of years ago to go ice fishing and somewhat enjoyed it. If I lived where you do, I would somehow make myself go.

Secondly I was born and raised about as far South as you can get. We were griping today about last week the highs were 50 ish (brrrrr!)  . This week the highs were around 60+. With this being said, the part I can not grasp was the propane heater in our ice shanty. Where I come from ice and heaters don't mix. Heat melts ice right :?: . I couldn't help but to watch the ice and make sure it wasn't melting under our feet. The part that scared the daylights out of me was I heard this awful noise that sounded something like thunder coming from the ice :shock: . I looked at the guys I was with and asked wwhhaatt wwwas that? Like it was no big deal said "ohhh thats just someone driving their motorhome out on the ice" :shock: . I said "and none of you forsee a problem with this". "Jeeze!!! That is insane. I'm heading back south".

Just a side note, when my daughter was real young she had never seen snow. So one day I packed her and my wife up and said we're driving until we hit snow. We drove until we hit the TN/KY line. She played in the snow for a couple of hours and then we drove home.

I know some of you are laughing your tails off at me right now, but at least I'm in shorts and a tee shirt right now. :LOL2: LOL


----------



## basshunter25 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ha Ha Yeah I think we have a bit thicker skin up here. Winter is great, it makes you appreciate tshirt and shorts weather. Ice fishing with some buddies, having a few beers, and taking home a mess of tasty fish really doesn't get much better. Although I do have all the amenities like shanty, heater, which doubles as a food heater upper, and sonar to make your trips more productive. It would take an awful lot of heat to melt through the ice, heck ive even seen guys with fires out there. Great way to get out of the house and fill the freezer. Definetly a different breed though


----------



## Crankworm (Jan 8, 2011)

I haven't been much of an icefisher but I need to get out of the house, planning to head out tomorrow to a local lake I've never fished but is supposed to have nice gills and perch. What are you guys using to get perch on the ice? I've been an avid perch guy my whole life but only in the summer.


----------

